# mother died last april and left no will how long does probate take?



## bb healy (13 Sep 2008)

my mother died last april and left no will,me and my brother are the only claiments how long does it usually take for probate to sort out her estate?


----------



## putsch (13 Sep 2008)

*Re: probate*

The shortest time I have ever achieved is 3 months from the date of death but the time it takes will depend on the complexity of the case (if there are lots of assets that need valuation - e.g bank accounts, insurance policies, property, shares - that will add to the length of time), the co-operation of all parties, the need for tax issues to be considered etc. On average without special efforts it will take  from 6-12months.


----------



## eggerb (14 Sep 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I made a personal application for probate in February of this year and got an appointment/interview in the Probate Office in early April. The grant issued two weeks later. If the estate is not complex, I would recommend the personal application route for expediency and low cost. There is an information leaflet [broken link removed].


----------



## dazza21ie (14 Sep 2008)

eggerb said:


> Sorry for your loss. I made a personal application for probate in February of this year and got an appointment/interview in the Probate Office in early April. The grant issued two weeks later. If the estate is not complex, I would recommend the personal application route for expediency and low cost. There is an information leaflet [broken link removed].


 
And how does the OP decide if it the estate is not complex?


----------



## Complainer (14 Sep 2008)

bb healy said:


> my mother died last april and left no will,me and my brother are the only claiments how long does it usually take for probate to sort out her estate?


Who is doing the work to sort out her estate?


----------



## Wing&Prayer (15 Sep 2008)

dazza21ie said:


> And how does the OP decide if it the estate is not complex?


 
BB Healy - sorry about your loss.

Essentially you have two routes, take out probate yourself (provided you are a named executor in will), or get a solicitor to deal with the probate issue (whether there is a will, and more essentially where there is not one).

I would recommend www.citizensinformation.ie for simple to follow advice on what direction to take. You can decide whether the estate is complex or not. If there are bank accounts extant in the Caymen Islands and some hedge funds still active in oil, then maybe the estate is complex. If it is simply the family home, a couple of bank accounts, a car, prize bonds and a dog, you as an executor can do it yourself (and save yourself some money).



VBR, W&P


----------

